# Problem compile /usr/ports/graphics/gd loop.



## Desp3r (Mar 25, 2022)

Hello community.

I have problem with compiling gd, make going to loop, log on pastebin:








						GD compile loop - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




[root@barnv2 /usr/ports/graphics/gd]# uname -a
FreeBSD barnv2.******** 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Mar 21 11:14:39 CET 2022     desper@barnv2.********:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/BARNv2  amd64
Ports fresh.

Please help. Sorry for english.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 27, 2022)

You might have a look at the possible options for graphics/gd.
Some loops can be prevented by disabling some options.

```
PNG=on: PNG image format support     
JPEG=on: JPEG image format support     
WEBP=on: WebP image format support     
HEIF=off: HEIF image format support     
AVIF=off: AV1 Image File Format via libavif     
TIFF=on: TIFF image format support     
FREETYPE=on: TrueType font rendering support     
FONTCONFIG=on: X11 font configuration support     
RAQM=off: Raqm text layout support     
XPM=off: XPM pixmap image format support     
ICONV=on: Encoding conversion support via iconv
```


----------



## Desp3r (Mar 27, 2022)

Compiled, thanks.


----------

